# Invitacion: Pedaleando en la sierra Queretana



## Tfo (Feb 24, 2006)

Buenas tardes...

Mi nombre es Luis Estrada y vivo en la ciudad de Queretaro....

Estoy organizando un viaje a pedalear a la sierra Queretana el dia sabado 16 de Abril, la distancia de la ruta es de 50 km, donde 8 son de subida al principio y el resto bajada y mas bajada, con algunas subidas cortas. La ruta inicia en la carretera que va a Pinal de amoles y tenemos que subir al cerro de la pinguica que es el cerro mas alto de la sierra queretana, esta a 3030 msnm y termina en un poblado cerca de Jalpan, esta a 700 msnm.

El costo del viaje es de $700.00 pesos e incluye guia, transporte para la bici y el piloto.

Puedes encontrar mas informacion, fotos y video de la ruta en mi pagina de Facebook, me encuentran como TfoMTB

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Quer%C3%A9taro-Mexico/TfoMTB/202969553060029

Saludos y ojala y se anime


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Tfo said:


> El costo del viaje es de $700.00 pesos e incluye guia, transporte para la bici y el piloto.
> 
> Saludos y ojala y se anime


................................................................................................................................

Estimado Tfo :

En primer lugar , bienvenido al foro , en segundo lugar , no es por desanimarte o por mala onda , pero en éste foro muchos no vamos a las invitaciones a rodar que son de gratis , menos vamos a ir a las que tienen co$to !!!!!

Suerte con el viaje y vuelve a invitar de preferencia cuando no tengan costo.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

por el contrario pienso que si pagaria por una rodada...de hecho lo hago para las competencias en las que no tengo ninguna intencion de ganar si no de conocer nuevas rutas...ahora bien, el costo debe ir acorde con la organizacion, regalos, comida, etc.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo creo que voy a las rodadas que me interesan y que puedo ir. 

Creo que es mejor que inviten y no ir por algún motivo (ya sea que no tenga lana en ese momento, tenga algún compromiso, no me interes o a chuchita la golpearon), a que después te enteres que hubo algo que te hubiera interesado y podido ir, pero no te enteraste a tiempo.

Gracias por la invitación...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Chuchita*

Rzoz, a Chuchita la bolsearon, pero no la golpearon. Así se hacen los chismes 

Saludos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

eyderman said:


> Rzoz, a Chuchita la bolsearon, pero no la golpearon. Así se hacen los chismes
> 
> Saludos!


Pues.. a esta chuchita la golpearon y fuerte, pero ellos quedaron peor....


----------



## Tfo (Feb 24, 2006)

Entiendo The Last Biker, no hay problema...

Lo bueno de este hobby es que hay mucha gente que lo practica y por lo mismo hay maneras de pensar diferentes.

Saludos y se alguien se anima, favor de mandarme un mail y no sera la unica ocacion que haga estas invitaciones.

bye


----------



## Tfo (Feb 24, 2006)

Disculpen, mi mail es [email protected]

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eyderman said:


> Rzoz, a Chuchita la bolsearon, pero no la golpearon. Así se hacen los chismes
> 
> Saludos!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eyder , por la explicación tan convincente de Rzozaya parece que la Chuchita golpeadora no es una Chucha cualquiera ,sino una Chucha Cuerera ......

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gracias por la invitación. Yo creo que vale la pena conocer lugares nuevos, claro que organizado por tus cuates y sin costo es mejor, pero aún con costo valen la pena !!! La vdad siempre gastamos en algo, por alguna razón, chofer, transporte, gas, comida , las chelas...... cualquier rodada cuesta.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues yo sabia que a chuchita la chulearon....ya si despues la bolsearon seguro se lo merecia.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Pues yo sabia que a chuchita la chulearon....ya si despues la bolsearon seguro se lo merecia.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Que mal le fue a Chuchita ,después de todo no era una Chucha cualquiera ,se me hace que era una Chuchota de buen ver, primero la chulearon , después la golpearon , inmediatamente se la ....pausa......y todavía más adelante la bolsearon , chín pobre Chuchita ! , le fue como en feria .

*Yo creo que voy a las rodadas que me interesan y que puedo ir. Creo que es mejor que inviten y no ir por algún motivo (ya sea que no tenga lana en ese momento, tenga algún compromiso, no me interese o a chuchita la golpearon)........rzozaya1969*

¿ Ya ves Rzoz ? mejor hubieras asistido a la rodada de paga que quedarte a ver como golpeaban a Chuchita ja ja ja ja

Saludos.
the last biker


----------

